# Veritas Quick-Release Sliding Tail Vise on a Roubo bench?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Roubo bench with a leg vise but no tail vise. One tail-vise option is the Veritas Quick-Release Sliding Tail Vise:










The picture shows the vise attached to a bench top that is about 2" thick. The vise has 2"-wide jaw with dog holes centered 1" from the front edge of the jaw (and bench).

My bench is a Roubo with a top that is about 4.25" thick. The underside of the top has a 5/8"-wide groove milled in it, parallel to and located 5/8" from the front edge (the groove is for the top of the sliding board jack).

If I decide to add dog holes to my bench top, they have to be at least 2" to 2.5" (on center) from the front edge to avoid the groove. If I use the Veritas sliding tail vise, the jaw then would have to be about 4" or 5" thick. Also, the jaw would have to be a couple inches taller than shown, because my bench is thicker than the one in the picture.

Is the Veritas vise an option for me, or will it only work with thinner benches with dog holes much closer to the front edge than mine could be?


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm guessing you could probably have a wider jaw for the tail vise than is shown in the example picture above. However, I believe Lee Valley would be more than happy to answer your question, and they are a much better source of information than I am regarding the subject.

I use a different tail vise, also sold by Lee Valley, in my bench build. Wish I could afford the quick-release option, but it's a bit rich for my blood.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Brett, as I look at the product description on Veritas' website, it seems to me that bench thickness and jaw size is not limited by the vise itself. It appears to me that you can mount that on any size bench and make a jaw that fits your needs.

Additionally, the groove you have for your sliding board jack should be useless past the outside of the base legs. Correct? All tail vises I have seen use the part of the bench that overhangs the base and there should be no interference with the sliding jack. If mounting the vise is an issue because of the groove that was made, assuming your sliding jack does not travel that far to the edge of the bench, you could always fill it in with the same wood and then you can do what you need to do.


----------



## RobLee (May 19, 2009)

Hi Brett -

I don't think this would be a problem.

There's another post about someone who used this vise on a 4" thick bench on the Woodnet Neanderthal Haven boad…. title is "Roubo with a Veritas sliding tail vise". It worked out very well for him!

Cheers -

Rob Lee


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

paratrooper, my concern with the groove for the sliding board jack is that my dog holes need to be further from the front of my workbench than is shown in the picture; otherwise, the dog holes would interface with the board jack.


----------

